# Are You an Expat Working in the U.S.?



## njm (Oct 11, 2007)

I am a graduate student in Chicago, IL and I am currently working on a project that requires me to gather information from expatriates working in the United States. The purpose is to uncover the differences and difficulties expats face when relocating from one country to another. If you are an expat working in the U.S. and would like to fill out a questionnaire please email me at [email protected] and I will email you the questionnaire. You may remain anonymous. Thanks.


----------

